# Annual Raleigh Antique Bottle Show



## shunyadragon (May 21, 2018)

2018 Raleigh Antique Bottle Show info
When:  Saturday June 2th, 2018
Set Up:  7 - 9 am
Show Time: 9 am - until
Where:  NC State Fairgrounds -Jim Martin Building (same location as last year).
General Admission:  $3.00
Vendor Tables:  $25.00 - Additional Tables $15.00 each
For Reservations contact:
Whit Stallings 919.781.6339 awhittstallings@planetebay.net
Travis Hardin 919.601.2609 carolinamilkbottles@gmail.com


----------

